# Problema termometro digital



## voyteck (Nov 28, 2007)

Primero que nada un saludo a todos los miembros de este grandioso foro, soy nuevo aqui y espero puedan ayudarme y asu vez yo hare todo lo posible igualmente.

Bueno mi problema es que arme un termometro digital para emplearlo en un proyecto que tengo en mente pero no me funciona, estoy algo confundido porque la pagina fuente de donde tome el diagrama tiene algunas contradicciones por lo que investigue y mas o menos pude librarme de ellas pero ahora que termine de armarlo despues de investigar e informaciónrmarme con datasheets no funciona para nada. 

Aqui esta el link de donde me base para realizarlo:

http://witsuk.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=18&Itemid=35

Espero alguien pueda ayudarme, ya que por ejemplo el capacitor de 0.47microfaradios no marca la polaridad y segun en la electronica me dijeron que de esa capacidad es electrolitico pero no se como va conectado.


Como extra tengo entendido que el ICL7107 es un cmos y que se dañan si los tocan, pero no me supieron decir si es al tocarlos de "las patitas o pines" o de la parte de plastico negro. ¿Es cierto esto?

Ojala no los desespere, agradezco su ayuda de antemano.


----------



## mabauti (Nov 28, 2007)

> por ejemplo el capacitor de 0.47microfaradios no marca la polaridad y segun en la electronica me dijeron que de esa capacidad es electrolitico pero no se como va conectado.


este capacitor es mas comun encontrarlo como ceramico (sin polaridad) que electrolitico (polarizado)



> el ICL7107 es un cmos y que se dañan si los tocan, pero no me supieron decir si es al tocarlos de "las patitas o pines" o de la parte de plastico negro. ¿Es cierto esto?


se podrian dañar si los tocas de las patas; si lo tomas del plastico , no pasara nada.


----------



## voyteck (Nov 28, 2007)

Gracias por la aportacion entonces tratare de encontrar dicho capacitor en su version cerámica. Con esto ya descarto un problema pero aun asi podrian de favor checar el diagrama que tome como fuente para decirme si hay algun problema en este, ya que busque en internet pero no encontre otro igual, me parece que este era el mas sencillo de todos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2007)

Fijate que en el foro hay un esquema similar

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=5452


----------



## voyteck (Nov 28, 2007)

El diagrama que citas ya lo tengo tambien pero creo que es mas complejo que el termometro que yo tengo pensado hacer, ademas de que quisiera seguir con el modelo inicial puesto que ya compre todos los componentes para realizarlo.

Gracias, algun otro comentario que pueda ayudarme tambien?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2007)

El diagrama es practicamente el mismo, solo que uno tiene conectados todos los display, que tu no necesariamente necesitas.
Respecto a lo complejo, no me parece, fijate que el sensor de temperatura va directo al ICL, en cambio en el otro hay 2 etapas amplificadoras.
En uno se trabaja con solo 1 fuente de alimentacion, el otro lleva fuente + - .

Decidas lo que decidas, cualquier problema que tengas consulta.


----------



## aguevara (Nov 28, 2007)

Un saludo a todos antes que nada; Bueno para empezar te preguntaria a que te refieres con "no funciona nada", acaso no ves nada en los displays o acaso no tienes voltaje en las salidas de los operacionales, podrias explicar por favor.

Quiza como primer paso te recomendaria que checaras las salidas de los operacionales dado que estan amplificando la señal del sensor esta no debiera sobrepasar los 200mV pues saturarias al ICL con resultados inesperados.
Otro punto es (aunque creo que debiste haberlo hecho desde antes de comprar las piezas) estas seguro que los displays de 7 seg. corresponden al tipo de salida del ICL es decir del tipo anodo comun.

Y por ultimo verifica tu voltaje de referencia pues de ello depende tu salida a escala completa es decir por ejemplo si a la salida de los operacionales tienes 200mV como respuesta a digamos 100 grados centigrados (escala maxima) entonces tu voltaje de referencia debieras ajustarlo para que en los displays tengas la lectura deseada.


----------



## voyteck (Nov 28, 2007)

Ok tomare en cuenta todo lo que dicen y disculpenme si no me he explicado bien. El circuito lo arme y le meti corriente 6 volts para empezar y lo fui aumentando porque los displays no mostraban nada. Seguire el consejo y checare el voltaje de salida del operacional que si no me equivoco se refieren al LM358 ¿estoy en lo correcto?  
Por los displays creo que si es la aplicacion pues lo lei en el datasheet del ICL7107.

Tambien tengo otra duda y perdonen si es muy torpe. En el diagrama del link que les puse aparece que en las patas REF HI y REF LOW esta conectado un potenciometro de 1 kohm junto con una resistencia de 24kohms pero no estoy muy seguro de haberlo conectado bien; ya que segui las indicaciones de un compañero. Quisiera que me explicaran como va conectado el potenciometro porque no me quedo claro. El potenciometro tiene tres patas, la de enmedio es el comun cierto? bueno pues segun mi compañero el comun y una de las patas tienen un puente que los une. La pata que sobra recibe la corriente pasando primero por la resistencia de 24kohms y luego entra al potenciometro, de esta misma pata tomamos un cable para REF LOW. Despues de esto las dos patas con el puente es por donde sale la corriente para REF HI.

Espero no haberlos enredado, ojala me puedan explicar bien como va el potenciometro ahi.

gracias y saludos


----------



## voyteck (Nov 29, 2007)

Compañeros ahora surgio otro problema no he conseguido por ningun lado el capacitor ceramico de 0.47 microfaradios, existe algun problema si ocupo el electrolitico que tengo? ¿Como lo conecto por aquello que tiene polaridad?

Ademas quisiera saber como debo de medir la señal de salida del sensor, segun yo a la salida conecto mi extremo positivo del multimetro pero el negativo a donde va ¿al negativo de mi fuente o yo hago tierra con mi mano?  Porque realice lecturas a la salida del LM35 pero marca 6.45 volts  dandole una alimentacion de 7.33 volts, para mi esa lectura es totalmente falsa pues dudo que este a 60 grados centigrados dentro de mi recamara. Y tomando como tierra mi mano el multimetro me marca milivolts pero nunca llega a una cantidad precisa, si no que se mantiene oscilando entre valores.

Ayuda por favor que no veo la salida


----------



## mabauti (Nov 29, 2007)

> El potenciometro tiene tres patas, la de enmedio es el comun cierto?


No es una pata "comun", es mas bien la pata deslizante. Un extremo va a la resistencia de 24k, el otro extremo va a REF LO; NO necesitas puente porque la pata de enmedio va a REF Hi



> ¿Como lo conecto por aquello que tiene polaridad?


el problema es que en ese punto puede cambiar la polaridad, lo que puedes hacer es conectar dos de 1uF en serie uniendo los positivos ( + )



> Ademas quisiera saber como debo de medir la señal de salida del sensor


Midelo entre la salida del operacional 2 y GND, ajustando con el potenciometro

No deberias de usar un voltaje mayor de +5V, y date cuenta que tambien necesitas un voltaje de -5V


----------



## aguevara (Nov 30, 2007)

Mira, del capacitor de 0.47uF no te preocupes si no encuentras este valor, puedes remplazarlo por algun otro capacitor ceramico que este comprendido entre 0.01uF a 1uF, dado que este es el capacitor para la fase de autozero.
Puedes hacer el siguiente procedimiento de ajuste, separa la etapa del sensor y los operacionales del resto del circuito, cerciorate de que esta etapa ya separada trabaje correctamente es decir coloca el sensor en agua caliente a 100 grados y deberias tener un voltaje a la salida del segundo operacional igual a la caida de tension producida entre tierra y Ref HI cuando el pot esta a la mitad del recorrido (para que tengas rango de ajuste).
Con esto podras verificar que tu etapa de entrada al ICL no esta siendo saturada.

Saludos


----------



## voyteck (Dic 2, 2007)

ya estoy checando lo que me dicen solo que trono mi fuente y estoy por repararla para seguir con el termometro.  Tengo pensado conectar este circuito a un transformador de algun aparato electronico como un discman tal ves pero quiero saber como le debo de hacer por aquello del voltaje negativo. Agradeceria su ayuda.


----------



## analfabeta (Ago 14, 2008)

Saludos, estoy realizando un termometro digital con este integrado, pero como sensor estoy utilizando el LM335, alguien sabe alguna forma para acondicionar la señal de este  sensor al icl7107?

encontre este diagrama
http://www.elecfree.com/electronic/digital-measurements-temperature-by-lm335/

no lo pude echar a andar porque no se donde conectar la salida que ahi menciona


----------

